# New Cichlid Tank - Help with layout please!!!



## Lipticlear (Sep 24, 2010)

Okay... so I have the cichlid tank in the works. Got all the gear and I am now trying to layout the tank. Here is my first attempt. What do you think and do you have any tips or suggestions for me? As cichlids can destroy plants pretty good, I don't know if I will be planting at all. I do have some extra java fern and jungle val in my other tank that I could steal. I hear that those are two plants that could work. If I leave it unplanted, do you think this layout is good?


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

the rock layout on the right side looks too even. you can take some from there and place them on the left side and make 2 territories on both side of the tank. go ahead and place java ferns between the rocks. just dont make the rock work too evenly done. leave some open swimming space in the middle.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

+1 Create 2 islands of rock at eh back corners. Mine prefer tunnels rather than caves. I'm more for the natural look, so I wouldn't use the bright blue gravel....but that's me.


----------



## SAMhap (Jun 20, 2010)

you can use sand like play sand , silica sand or pool filter sand. looks nice in a cichlid tank.


----------

